# Solved: Computer or DVD Device not detecting DVD+R disk



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

When I put a Memorex DVD+R Recordable Disk into my COMBO-52X16C DVD Burning ROM Device, my computer or the device don't detect the CD because when I try to burn something, it sais to insert an empty disk to write to. I do but nothing happens. The computer and the Device detect all other disks exept this one. Why?

How do I solve this?


----------



## EightPaws (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you tried a different brand of DVD media. DVD burners can be very 'picky' about the brand of media. Try different kinds and see which is compatible with your burner.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

What is the brand and model of your burner again?


----------



## EightPaws (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a Pioneer 108. I've found that Memorex and HP have a high failure rate. It says, please insert disc when there is one in there. When the Memorex ones do work, they usually won't play on a stand alone DVD player. I've had the best luck with TDK and RITEK blank DVD's. Try some different brands and see which ones work best with your drive.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Brand: COMBO-52X16C DVD Burning ROM Device

No, I have not tryed different company disks. Should I really?


----------



## EightPaws (Dec 5, 2005)

Absolutely. If you want more info on different brands, try this forum:
http://forums.afterdawn.com/forum_view.cfm/47


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

**__** said:


> Brand: COMBO-52X16C DVD Burning ROM Device
> 
> No, I have not tryed different company disks. Should I really?


Is that even a _burner_?

Google is telling me "no".


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

i believe it's only a cdrw drive.. and only reads dvd


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

This IS a DVD Burner.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

The Burning Rom also comes with Burning Software!


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

When you google the model.. it says it's a DVD/CDRW drive, which means it can write to CDR and CDRW but only read DVD. Maybe your model isn't the exact same one as the ones google shows.

Does your burning software have a feature to choose between burning to a CD and burning to a DVD?


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

here's the link to the mfg site that google comes up with.. check to see if it looks like yours. 
http://www.artecusa.com/products-combodrive.html


----------



## cashm63 (Jul 29, 2005)

Have you tried using DVD-R disks? The plus(+) and the minus(-) are different, and unless your burner supports one type, you must buy the correct ones.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

I suggest updating the firmware for your device. Most firmware updates improve media capability.

EightPaws
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/article/0,,2076_4273_128163990,00.html

**__** **__**
http://www.artecusa.com/tech-support-firmware.html


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

EightPaws
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pn...163990,00.html

For this Website, I'm not sure which download to select. Which one?


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

I think he posted the pioneerelectronics.com link for EightPaws and the artecus.com link for you. There's no firmware listed for your version at the artecus.com, unless he's thinking you can use one of the other versions.. though I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

You guys were right. It is not a DVD Burner. It's a DVD Reader. I went back to the store and I got my money back and I bought a new one which really is a DVD Burner. Now all the DVD - R disks work. Thanks Anyways!!!!!


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

glad you got it resolved.


----------

